# sex and marriage after 22 years



## bobber (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello me n my husband have been for a total 23 years and in the last 7 years our sex life sucks!!! since oct2013 we have not touched each other!! and it was like going from oral sex once a week n sex to nothing and now I don't want him to touch me we was best of friends but I just don't feel anything I use to smoke and he didn't want me too and said I didn't care about my health and he was using that against me but I don't think so! I'm not happy with anything in my life Don't no what to do


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear it is not going well for you. 

Is this something you two have had a calm talk about?

Does he want to stay in the marriage?

Have you both considered getting couples therapy?


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

There's that year 15-17 magic # seems most sexually struggling marriages start at years 15-17.

My bet is he mailed it in and doesn't really care anymore too much drama for little sex reward.
7 years is a long time to have lousy sex.

Problem on your end OP is you have to convince him it is worth it but you let it get out of hand for almost a decade.


----------



## lfortender (Sep 18, 2012)

23 years? Oh my God thats a long term relationship, very. Well, maybe you should ask him and face the reality. Have you ever think he might be in an affair?


----------

